# Did you Update Your Profile to Log in?



## Smooth Air (Apr 10, 2007)

How did I miss this? I just saw the "announcement"!!! I was away March 18-March 31 1 so maybe that's how I missed it. So....did you enter your BBS Member Code in your profile??


----------



## JimC (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks.  I missed the part on putting the new password into the profile as well.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 10, 2007)

Jim -

It's the "BBS Member Code" (located in the "My TUG" section when you log into the member-onloy areas of TUG) that should be entered in your profile. It appears as though you incorrectly entered your Member Password in your profile. That's why you are now shown as "Guest" in your posts.

For those with questions about the new login system and updating profiles, see the links to the two Global Announcements near the top of the page.


----------



## JimC (Apr 10, 2007)

Dave - 

Thanks.  Having a bad technology day today.


----------

